# Single Malt Scotch Whisky



## Tony (18/9/09)

I do love my Single malts. I have colecting some nice bottles of rare and well aged Whisky for a little while now.

Some have been drank (its for drinking, not saving if you ask me) and some will only be tasted on very special occasions.

I recently purchased a bottle of 25 year old Port Ellen. The Port Ellen distillery closed in 1983 so this is the youngest malt still available..... if you can find it. I got the bottle home, took one taste and got a 2nd bottle to put away to open for my kids weddings. It is the most supurb liquid you can imagine. At $200 a bottle it would want to be, but in 20 years when i dig out the un opened bottle that was distilled 45 years prior...... it will be worth in the thousands. And i wont sell it for anything.

If you ask me..... Whiskys are like beer. They all have ditterent flavours, aromas, mouthfeels. Some are good neat, some need a touch of water to lift the character. I personly add a single icecube to a good double shot as i find this releases the character of the scotch. It changes as the ice melts like a fine ale changes as it warms up.

I thought i would start this thread for people who love a fine single malt to show there colections, "whats in the glass" shots, discuss different distillerys and there products etc etc.

I will start it with a pic of my current collection as it stands. There are 2 bottles of the Port Ellen.... one has been put away 







Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

:wub: Can I sit on your lap and call you Daddy Tony?

Very noice collection there.


----------



## Tony (18/9/09)

Chappo said:


> :wub: Can I sit on your lap and call you Daddy Tony?



Um........... no? :lol:


----------



## manticle (18/9/09)

Not only are they like beer - they are made from beer. Unfortunately I can't currently afford a collection like yours but I do love a good single malt and have little time for blends (even exclusive blends like JW Blue seem such a pointless exercise).

Most drops I've tried will be within the affordable range - eg glenlivet 12, 15 and french oak reserve (tried 18 in a bar once though - lovely toffee and the best of the bunch, 12 is up there with coopers and brown brothers for affordable and consistent), Arbelour 10 (abuna'dh is a favourite but can only ever buy a glass at a time) laphroaig 10 (actually a bit one dimensional - love peaty islays but need other levels) lagavulin 16 (again by the glass but my favourite - blows laphroaig out of the water with its complexity), Macallan 12 (sold to me accidentally for 29.95, otherwise only in bars, tried the 18 and was less impressed), bunahaibbhan (not sure if I spelled right - nice spicy islay), Bruichladdich 10 (another, spicy but light islay), Glen Moray (remarkably affordable and tasty SM) Glenmorangie (bars only - reliable subtle but reasonably complex drop but not a massive favourite), Glenfarclas 8 (lovely nutty caramel), Dalwhinnie 15 (spicy, citrus and grass, too expensive for more than a once off), Oban (bars only - can take or leave), ardbeg (bars only - good islay drop) Bowmore Legend (12 I think -affordable smoky islay) and probably a few more.

Not impressed by glenfiddich 12 which seems to be the crown lager of single malts and would rather drink blairhmor (sp) 8 year old blended than any other blend.

Next question - neat, water, ice, how much ice, how much water, what kind of water?

Myself - neat please. Tried a few drops of spring water but there's only one whisky it ever seemed to make a difference in. I've forgotten which one but it may have been the laddie.

i haven't had much whisky for a while but the passion I have for its layers and complexities and processes is similar to that I have with beer. Beer wins simply because I can make it.


----------



## Tony (18/9/09)

Ive run out of the "regular drinkers". I dont like drinking the well aged stuff all the time as its expensive and i want to save it for special occasions and share with friends or family.

I do like the Cragganmore. Its fairly cheap for a fantastic 12 year scotch at under $70 a bottle at Dans these days. Its very malty with a massive caramel hit and no smoke. VEry easy to drink and very smooth.

The Oban 14 year is a great drop also. Its malty and full bodied with a deep caramel character mixed with oak, leather and smoky peat. All the flavours mix well and none really dominate which makes it a standout.

cheers


----------



## kevo (18/9/09)

I've asked this on other forums and got little and can't find a whole lot online, but....

Does anyone know much about Midleton's Very Rare??

I realise already that it is apparently very rare, I think it's Irish.

Have been told it's quite valuable/expensive? 

Anyone know anything about it?

Cheers

kev


----------



## DennisKing (18/9/09)

See you like your Islay. Personally I find them a bit to medical. My favs. are Glenlivit, Dalwhinne, Highland park, Glen ord and Isle of jura. Probably the biggest fav. of the moment is The Balvenie, just perfect.


----------



## manticle (19/9/09)

Forgot talisker and Australia's very own bakery Hill. Superb drops both.


----------



## mwd (19/9/09)

Single Malt addicted here also after living and working in Scotland for a few years.
Ferryhill Tavern in Aberdeen had more than 100 different malts behind the bar.
Any visitors to Scotland must do the Whisky Trail essential.  maltwhisky trail

Not a collector of malts but manage to get through about 20 bottles per year. The world's Duty Free are getting more and more additions each year.

Alltime favorites are from the Western Isles, Isle of Jura, Talisker and most Islay malts. Standout is Laphroaig Cask Strength ( spotted Tony's Quarter Cask ) and Lagavulin. All the others are very drinkable and Bowmore a good introduction at a lower price. Had a very bad day after managing to demolish half a bottle of Ardbeg.

The list is very long but currently enjoying Glenmorangie Sauternes cask 'Nectar D'or' but not very keen on the port or sherry casked versions.
From many Singleton 18yr, Cardhu, Tomintoul, Glenlivet etc etc.

Agree with Manticle not a fan of Glenfiddich 12year but the 15year Solera Reserve and the 18year Ancient Reserve are superb and something else.

Johnny Walker (wtf) Green Label is a blend of about 15 single malts including Talisker, Cragganmore, Caol Ila, Macallan.... and is also quite tasty.

I can drink the cheap blended whisky but would only buy The Famous Grouse given the choice. (the most popular blend widely consumed and supplied in Scottish pubs).

Agree with Tony a Single Malt tastes totally different neat and then with a splash of water. I tend to drink with a little bit of water which seems to release more of the aroma.

Also drinking beer and a good malt together ( seperate glasses ) is a taste made in heaven. Learnt that one in Scotland Pint and Nip take a slug of beer and afterwards a sip of whisky and let the malt flavours wash over you. IPA and Highland Park yummy.

If you like to find more whisky information and comparisons then try scotchmaltwhisky.co.uk


----------



## zebba (19/9/09)

Scotch... mmmm....

My collection:
- Glenfiddich 12, 15, 18. Non of them really float my boat. All presents
- Chivas Regal 12, 18, 21. The 21 is out of this world. Yeah, they're blends, but Chivas do it right, IMO.
- Talisker 10, 18. The 18 is great, but not great enough to justify the price over the top of the 10, which is just bloody awesome IMO.
- Dalwhinni 15. So much depth
- The Glen Livit 12. I've had bottles that cost twice as much that aren't half as good. 
- Craggenmore 12. Marginally better then The Glen Livit, but is it worth the price differential? Not sure...
- Glenfarclas 15. Twice the price of The Glen Livit, half as good...
- Laphroig 10. Gotta be in the mood. But when you are...
- Lagavulin 16. My dead set favourite. Flawless.

In addition, I've got a few Cognacs including a bottle of Hennesys Paradis. A balloon of that and some Jarlsberg cheese - a perfect match.

So how to drink? Depends on the mood and the drop. I'll have either neat, a single ice cube that I've let melt down in the glass a bit before drinking, or two ice cubes when I'm after something a bit lighter


----------



## manticle (19/9/09)

Zebba said:


> - Lagavulin 16. My dead set favourite. Flawless.



Like bacon in a glass. Leader of the pack, particularly where islays are concerned. So many layers.


----------



## thanme (19/9/09)

I would lovvvve to try Chivas 18 or 21yo!! Given it's somewhat "cheap", I really like their 12yo, but that might have something to do with the fact I was started on it in my early 20's (thanks mum )

The upper echelon of my collection is a cognac (Hennesy XO) and a (wait for it) Jack Daniels http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...6&hl=Silver Select which I picked up duty free a few years ago, but I love. Most of the other stuff I have is younger single malts (Glen Livit 12) and a few Irish Whiskeys (Black Bush, Jamesons 12), and my bottle of Chivas 12. I don't drink a heap of spirits, but there's always room on my bar for something fancy. I'm really digging the Hennesy, but really don't have enough occasions to bring it out  I have tried (and liked!) Glenmorangie Sherry Cask, and a couple of Laphroigs. I have a friend who went the scotch route while I went down the beer path, and he's always happy to share


----------



## Tony (19/9/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> I can drink the cheap blended whisky but would only buy The Famous Grouse given the choice. (the most popular blend widely consumed and supplied in Scottish pubs).



Ha........ bought a bottle of 12 year Famous Grouse today as a quaffer. I love it. The only blend i will drink and enjoy.


Zebba........ the Lagavulin 16 is wondeful but if you want flawless..... buy a bottle of Port Ellen, no mater the cost! Its unbelievable how good it is.

cheers


----------



## manticle (19/9/09)

Tony said:


> The only blend i will drink and enjoy.




http://www.scotchwhisky.net/pure/blairmhor.htm


----------



## Tony (19/9/09)

kevo said:


> I've asked this on other forums and got little and can't find a whole lot online, but....
> 
> Does anyone know much about Midleton's Very Rare??
> 
> ...



http://www.royalmilewhiskies.com/product.a...d=0010000003697

THis is a great european site. I have looked at ordering from here but frieght is nasty. gets bette the more you buy.






manticle said:


> http://www.scotchwhisky.net/pure/blairmhor.htm



I will keep an eye out for it mate. Thanks


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/9/09)

Here's my two favorites at the moment, the Balvenie has a second aging in oak sherry casks that seems to enhance the sweetness, very nice. Only ever drink them on ice.

I'm only new to the Single malt scene but have to admit I've become a bit of a snob and don't drink the blended whiskeys at all.


----------



## kevo (20/9/09)

103 pounds!  

Thats like $250 -$300??

Hey-zeus!  

Have been tempted to crack this one, but might keep it hidden away methinks...


----------



## InCider (20/9/09)

Drool, drool...drool....


----------



## zebba (20/9/09)

Tony said:


> Zebba........ the Lagavulin 16 is wondeful but if you want flawless..... buy a bottle of Port Ellen, no mater the cost! Its unbelievable how good it is.


Mate, I'd love to, but the wife just let me spend $50k on a new car so she won't be too receptive to me buying stuff like this for a few months - at least!


----------



## Tony M (20/9/09)

Zebba said:


> Scotch... mmmm....
> 
> So how to drink? Depends on the mood and the drop. I'll have either neat, a single ice cube that I've let melt down in the glass a bit before drinking, or two ice cubes when I'm after something a bit lighter



Always took mine with a single ice cube but spent a few sessions at the Whisky club in Leith, the port at Edinburg, where they serve only cask strength with a jug of water. It was a real education to firstly sample such a large and diverse range of whiskies, mostly completely unheard of by us backward colonists and then marvelling how the flavour profile changed depending on the water ratio. I'm a bit pissed of that my sister has left Leith, as the free board and lodgings only a ten minute walk from such a treasure house is no longer available.


----------



## Kai (20/9/09)

I'm a bigger fan of whisky than my budget permits, so generally only have one bottle of single malt sitting around at any one time. Currently enjoying a bottle of Ardbeg 10, before that went through some Lagavulin & Bruichladdich. Kinda been stuck on Islay this year.


----------



## Tony (20/9/09)

I moved all my Photobucket images into albums so the lonk broke and we cant edit posts any more so here is my colection again.







There are some expensive malts out there.

Ive always wanted a bottle from 1974..... the year i was born but the price is a bit pohibitive.

http://www.aussiewines.com.au/buyLiquor_on...9077&page=0


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/09)

Black Crow Bourbon anyone... h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/09)

Black Crow Bourbon anyone... h34r:


----------



## zebba (21/9/09)

Kai said:


> Kinda been stuck on Islay this year.


I could think of worse places to be stuck :icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery (22/9/09)

I also enjoy a drop of the single malt. My dad is a huge fan and 6 months living in Edinburgh didn't hurt me either...
I loved the way some bars would have a jug of water there on the bar for you...

I went to a tasting with Bruichladdich recently and it was a hugely enjoyable night. 
Very informative and some great whiskies too...

I very much prefer Islay malts from what I've tasted but I haven't had a really wide exposure to other areas...


----------



## sam (22/9/09)

Got some Highland Park 12yr and Glenmorangie Original on the go at the moment (picked up the Highland Park for 55 bones - fathers day special).

Recently had some Sullivans Cove, 2.5yrs old from a 50l port cask - fantastic. And some cask strength Macallan (no age) which was nice.

The Aussie stuff is getting pretty good too, Bakery Hill, Lark, Helliers Road (light but good) and Sullivans Cove.

Plenty out there to try.


----------



## Phrak (28/9/09)

Not sure if anyone's seen this site before:
http://www.connosr.com - Catalogue, review and rate whiskies.

Seems interesting 
Tim


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/9/09)

Most recent bottle I bought is the Hart Brothers bottling of LaPhroaig 18 year... that's tasty...


----------



## DJR (28/9/09)

I have Laphroaig QC, Laph 10yo, JW Blue and now Highland Park 12 sitting above the cupboard atm. All tasty drops, theough the Blue is totally overrated and overpriced.

My fave all rounder is the Highland Park, it's really good value as i just picked it up for $65 for a 1L bottle duty free. Cheaper if you can get a discount of some sort at the duty free, i have done that before and got it for $57.50 

Laphroaig is good as is Ardbeg and Lagavulin, been a while since i tried the Lagavulin though. Used to think Macallan was awesome but it has changed too much with the move to bourbon casks so have to get my sherry cask hit from something else (Aberlour A'bunadh anyone?)

What i really would like to try is some Ardbeg Supernova, got a mate onto Islay malts in a big way so hopefully he pays for it


----------



## tcraig20 (28/9/09)

About to order a bottle of Aberlour A'bunadh.

Im no great whiskey connoisseur, but :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle (28/9/09)

DJR said:


> All tasty drops, theough the Blue is totally overrated and overpriced.



Massively overpriced. I hope it was a gift. A friend was given some once - nice drink but not a great whisky. For the same price you could buy between 3 and 5 far superior single malts or couple of single bottlings or something equally special and delicious. 




DJR said:


> Aberlour A'bunadh anyone?



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DJR (28/9/09)

manticle said:


> Massively overpriced. I hope it was a gift.



Thankfully, it was. Still have half the bottle. Smooth but the HP12 beats it hands down for flavour


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/09)

Does anyone have a definitive reason why single malts are defacto superior to blends?

Are there people out there that prefer blends or at least don't hold them to be completely inferior?


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/9/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Does anyone have a definitive reason why single malts are defacto superior to blends?
> 
> Are there people out there that prefer blends or at least don't hold them to be completely inferior?



Michael Jackson has made a point of his opinin that people underestimate blends, and that whenever he brought whiskeys to a tasting a couple would always be blends to point out "yes tehre are some really good ones". I would like someone to point me to some of them, as I would like to try them.


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/09)

dewars 18yr old is a blend and its fantastic. chivas 21yr old is a fav of mine. its a blend (and IMO better than JW blue). ballantines is also a nice one. i could also drink good old chivas regal 12 yr old till the cows come home.

its horse for courses. you can buy a single malt for $30 in aust. doesnt meant its better than a blend. you also have to remember that whisky like wine can have a $ value attached due to rarity. so price isnt always an indicator.

Lagavulin 16yr, would have to be my personal favourite. closly followed by Laph 10yo. 

The JW portfolio actually has some bloody great whiskys like talisker.


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/09)

Yeah it seems like a reputation thing.

It seems like if you were a true Scotch appreciator and had put in the years and the many different bottles drank you may come to a conclusion that you prefer single malt.

But unfortunately it seems a lot of the pretenders are making this same assertion without really knowing, and then it becomes this annoying folklore that everyone adheres to, even the newbies.

I can't think of a logical reason why a carefully constructed pure malt blend made by an expert can't be as good or better than a single malt. I mean we don't make single malt beers exclusively do we?

Almost all of the people that tell me only single malts are worth drinking don't even realise that there's more than two types of scotch. Single malt, blended malt / pure malt, then blends that contain non-malted grain, etc.

I am by no means a Scotch expert. I'm very much at the start of my Scotch journey, having drunk it for about 10 years now (I'm 27) and having drunk about 50 bottles per year at my peak (mostly Johnny Walker Red). I still like Johnny Walker, especially Green label, though it becomes a question of the price/quality ratio doesn't it? Green is expensive for what it is. I like the dryness of Johnny Walker. Maybe it's an acquired taste!

One thing Scotch does to me that beer and a lot of other spirits don't is it gives me this feeling that it's made my blood noticeably warmer, and I can feel this warmth pumping through my veins. I don't want to sound like a junkie but that's the truth. This effect comes way before any actual drunkenness. It makes me feel cosy. I don't drink Scotch that much any more though, but it still gives me that feeling when I do. Like clockwork.


----------



## manticle (28/9/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Does anyone have a definitive reason why single malts are defacto superior to blends?



Yes. A single malt is characteristic of the distillery and local ingredients, in much the same way a good wine might be dependent on grape growing climate etc. A blend is a bit like cask wine - there are some good ones but the unique character that makes whisky so exciting is no longer there.

Like anything it's not set in stone.


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/09)

a blended scotch is nothing like a cask wine! i get what your meaning but it gives thew wrong impression. your anaolgue was good until then.

more like a SMASH beer. the ingredients have to be of the finest quality and process because they star on their own without addional ingredients to back them up. ok my analogue isnt the greatest either.

edit: to be technical scotch is only produced in scotland. i wont even go into the spelling of whisky/whiskey etc etc.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/9/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I can't think of a logical reason why a carefully constructed pure malt blend made by an expert can't be as good or better than a single malt. I mean we don't make single malt beers exclusively do we?



You seem to think that simgle malt=only uses one malt, when it means the whisky is the product that came from one distillery


----------



## bum (28/9/09)

^That's what I was thinking.



Mark^Bastard said:


> One thing Scotch does to me that beer and a lot of other spirits don't is it gives me this feeling that it's made my blood noticeably warmer, and I can feel this warmth pumping through my veins. I don't want to sound like a junkie but that's the truth. This effect comes way before any actual drunkenness. It makes me feel cosy. I don't drink Scotch that much any more though, but it still gives me that feeling when I do. Like clockwork.



Let me save you a whole bunch of money then...Stones Green Ginger Wine.


----------



## zebba (28/9/09)

My issue with JW Blue is nothing to do with the taste - as I haven't tasted it! It's more about the culture associated with it. It's the scotch that people get to impress people, not the scotch that people get to appreciate.

My sister in law was looking over my scotch collection a few months back (while I was pouring her a JW Red and coke) and commented that I didn't have any Johnny Blue. She then went on to say that she would love to get a bottle one day. This pricked my ears a little, and I (innocently) asked "I didn't think you were a scotch girl?". She pointed out that I was pouring her a "scotch" now, to which I asked, somewhat aghast, "You don't mean that you want to try some $250 scotch _with coke do you?_". She replied in the affirmative...

I've got nothing against people having some whiskey and coke, and I always have some Wild Turkey or JW Red for people who want to do that. But the only reason you have a $250 scotch with coke is to tell people that you had it... 



citymorgue2 said:


> chivas 21yr old is a fav of mine. its a blend (and IMO better than JW blue). ballantines is also a nice one. i could also drink good old chivas regal 12 yr old till the cows come home.


As I mentioned earlier, I've got the 12, 18 and 21 year old Chivas', and the 21 really is a fantastic drop. You can taste the attention to detail. The 18 is nice, but not even in the same league as the 21yo.



Mark^Bastard said:


> I can't think of a logical reason why a carefully constructed pure malt blend made by an expert can't be as good or better than a single malt. I mean we don't make single malt beers exclusively do we?


I think a good comparison here is Cognac. With only a few exceptions, all Cognacs are blended. And prior to the devaluation of the brand by the US rap industry, there weren't many folk out there who would argue that Cognacs weren't a sophisticated and complex drink, that could be considered as refined as any single-malt.

(Read a book on the history of Cognac... Honestly, I couldn't put that baby down. Read it in a single sitting!)

To me though, the difference between the single malts and the blends (in my experience) is that the blends tend to be a little bit of everything - nothing to offend anyone. A little smoke, a little peat, a little apple, etc. Personally though, scotch is a "mood" drink. Some days I want to be blown away with flavour, to know I'm drinking a scotch, so I'll have a Lahproig or Talisker. Other days, I'm after something a little cleaner and easier drinking, and I'll have The Glen Livit, or a highland malt. There is a single malt for every mood. Blends, again in my experience, just don't have that individuality - jack of all trades, master of none.



Mark^Bastard said:


> One thing Scotch does to me that beer and a lot of other spirits don't is it gives me this feeling that it's made my blood noticeably warmer, and I can feel this warmth pumping through my veins. I don't want to sound like a junkie but that's the truth. This effect comes way before any actual drunkenness. It makes me feel cosy. I don't drink Scotch that much any more though, but it still gives me that feeling when I do. Like clockwork.


Scotch and Cognac both do this for me. Come home from a real rough day at work, pour a glass, sit back in the recliner, and just drift away...


----------



## manticle (28/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> a blended scotch is nothing like a cask wine! i get what your meaning but it gives thew wrong impression. your anaolgue was good until then.



Possibly bad analogy. I'm certainly not saying that all blends are bad (I posted a recommendation earlier in the thread) and I would drink that recommendation over a bland single malt like glenfiddich 12 most days of the week.

As pointed out though a single malt is simply whisky from within the one distillery which is made with malt (no other grain). It's blended within that distillery - it just retains the characteristics of that area - water profile etc. Blends lose that. Additionally the better blends often just focus on being smooth which is not appealing in my eyes, any more than I like it in a beer. I like flavour, challenging palate etc.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/9/09)

Zebba said:


> Scotch and Cognac both do this for me. Come home from a real rough day at work, pour a glass, sit back in the recliner, and just drift away...



I'll call B.S. on this last point. Not so easy to do with a rug rat crawling around, is it mate 

BTW, you don't work that hard...


----------



## manticle (28/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit: to be technical scotch is only produced in scotland. i wont even go into the spelling of whisky/whiskey etc etc.



Which is why I've only referred to single malts and blends. I love a good Australian single malt too and have enjoyed an Irish one (whisky and whiskey respectively)


----------



## MarkBastard (28/9/09)

I think it's fair enough to say that blends are generally made to be generic and inoffensive. If that's the case then that is a fair call.

But do they _have_ to be? No.


----------



## zebba (28/9/09)

WarmBeer said:


> I'll call B.S. on this last point. Not so easy to do with a rug rat crawling around, is it mate
> 
> BTW, you don't work that hard...


I didn't say "When"! Haven't done it (sank into infinity with a glass of scotch OR worked hard) in just over 13 months... Coincidentally I also started brewing about 13 months ago...

You're right though. Scotch now is drank when my old man visits and at no other times. Scotch just isn't the same when you're trying to entertain a kid at the same time.


----------



## manticle (28/9/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I think it's fair enough to say that blends are generally made to be generic and inoffensive. If that's the case then that is a fair call.
> 
> But do they have to be? No.




No and I agree that assuming single malt is automatically superior without having a clue what you're talking about is a bit stupid.


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/09)

manticle said:


> Which is why I've only referred to single malts and blends. I love a good Australian single malt too and have enjoyed an Irish one (whisky and whiskey respectively)


i was being a smart arse mate. just joking round.

i love scotch and whisky/whiskies/whiskeys. was my drink of choice since i started drinking. anytime is a good time for it.


hmmm cognac. all cognac is brandy but not all brandy is congac.....finished my 2nd bottle of courvoisier vsop in 4 months on the weekend. lovely example of a fine champaigne cognac. delegate and refined. great to get people started on before they develop their palate and can tackle a mammoth like Hennessy XO. 

woops got sidetracked.


----------



## manticle (28/9/09)

No smart arsing allowed. Whisky thread is serious thread.


----------



## bum (28/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> delegate and refined. great to get people started



Excellent delegation!

I bought 30 bottles of Remy Martin VSOP for the wedding. That any good? I must say I did not think so. Had to go from table to table doing shots at each as well. 16 tables.

[EDIT: typo]


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/09)

whoops re delegate. delicate would be better spelling.

remy vsop = ~$27 a bottle, courvoisier vsop = ~$70-80...ill let you be the judge 

30 bottles for 16 tables? wow. why brandy as opposed to something else?


----------



## bum (28/9/09)

I'm pretty sure the Remy VSOP is about the same as you quote for the Courvoisier but I'm not interested in getting into a pissing contest about that.

It wasn't so much choosing the cognac instead something else - it was in addition to other stuff. Man, 2 years later and I'm still paying it off (but that is another story). Short answer is very big Chinese contingent on the guestlist. They love that shit. Me? Not so much.


----------



## brettprevans (29/9/09)

bum said:


> I'm pretty sure the Remy VSOP is about the same as you quote for the Courvoisier but I'm not interested in getting into a pissing contest about that.


sorry your correct. i was thinking remy VS. dude chill. no one's having a pissing contest.

I cant remember the last timne i had remy so i couldnt compare the 2. they are both champaigne cognancs, so they should have similar characteristics.



bum said:


> big Chinese contingent on the guestlist. They love that shit.


ahh that explains it. yeh they do. certainly an aquired taste. took me a couple years to get used to the taste.


----------



## bennyc (30/9/09)

Mmmm...Caol Ila


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/9/09)

MMMmmm......This is a ScotchsWiskey thread.....

So me saying I dont mind bourbon is a bit :icon_offtopic: 

But a nice Bourbon on ice is rather nice

When at the pub I like Wild Turkey with a dash of proper dry ginger ( from the bottle, NOT the post mix ).....never with coke :icon_vomit: 

But especially like Rare Bread on ice...


Sure..these are not the best, but not many Bottle shops stock good bourbon...or Wiskey..


----------



## mwd (30/9/09)

No such thing as a good rye whiskey especially in a Single Malt thread.

Although we can see you are just taking the pee from the first line of the post.

Try Crown Royal comes in a blue bag

edit; says this philistine with a large glass of Jamesons 12yr special reserve in hand. 

quite noiiice


----------



## O'Henry (5/10/09)

So, I am not a scotch appreciator but I do like to try as much as I can of things so when I saw them throw out the last bit of a bottle at work I brought it home. Looks like just under a nip is left, so am looking forward to it.

I was wondering what the best way to enjoy it is, as there was a bit of info earlier in the thread, but I want to make sure. It is Glenmorangie Astar. I'm not sure if this gives enough info, but there is no age or anything. Has anyone had this before and what sort of scotch is it? Should I just be drinking it straight or with water or ice? No recommendations for coke please...


----------



## manticle (5/10/09)

Glenmorangie make nice single malts. From the quick search I did this seems like a cask strength SM.

Scotch is usually recommended to be taken with a drop or two of water to release the essential oils within. Tap water is a bad addition due to chlorine so still spring water only (purer the better).

I've only ever noticed a difference with one or two whiskies though so the other way is simply neat. Ice 'bruises' the scotch (allegedly). Not sure exactly if this is true but what I do notice is that it dilutes the lovely flavours as you are just getting into it.

Apart from that - use either a whisky glass or if you have a european beer glass (like a chimay glass) you could use that.

Like beer - the first part is about the aroma. I'll probably sound like a wanker here but here goes:

Breathe it in gently but deeply, through the nose and down into the throat. Don't sip.

Do this a couple of times, 'tasting' the different notes as you do so. Remember you haven't actually drunk any yet.

Now take a small amount of the whisky onto your tongue, again breathing in through the nose to inhale the fumes. Hold it on your tongue, roll it around a little.

Breathe gently in again (through the nose only - don't choke on the stuff!) and take it to the back of your tongue. Don't swallow. Let it sit, then gently roll it around your mouth a couple of times. Breathe in through the nose once more then slowly swallow. Savour the different layers on your tongue and olfactory senses - good whiskies are multi (malty ha ha) layered. 

Repeat until gone. Goddamn addictive.


----------



## O'Henry (5/10/09)

Thanks for a great reply. When you say whisky glass, you mean a heavy based short glass, right? I have a brandy balloon, but no other european style glasses...


----------



## mwd (5/10/09)

Brandy balloon ideal to capture the aromas.

A dash of spring water is usually the go with cask strength as at 57% the alcohol tends to numb the tastebuds and you will not get the full effect from the flavours available.

no hard and fast rules here Glenmorangie Astar


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='531515' date='Oct 5 2009, 07:25 PM']When you say whisky glass, you mean a heavy based short glass, right? I have a brandy balloon, but no other european style glasses...[/quote]
yup heavy based short glass. i always get out my crystal ones that i got for my 21st. i always use brandy balloons for cognac. slightly warm the glass to release those aromatics. long sniffs. ahhhh so enjoyable.


----------



## manticle (6/10/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='531515' date='Oct 5 2009, 07:25 PM']Thanks for a great reply. When you say whisky glass, you mean a heavy based short glass, right? I have a brandy balloon, but no other european style glasses...[/quote]


Brandy balloon will do it.

I was thinking along these lines






which is quite similar in shape to my delerium tremens glass and many other european beer glasses.

That said I mainly use the tumbler type recommended by CM2:


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/09)

this looks pretty much like my ballons except a bit smaller
either a tumbler or balloon are great.


----------



## O'Henry (6/10/09)

Have decided to save it and share with my dad on Friday. Not sure what he will think of it. He is a big Talisker fan. Will talk with him about it when we try and add our attempt at tasting notes here. Thanks so much for all your advices on it.


----------



## mwd (7/10/09)

The glass in Citimorgue2 post looks very much like the style of glass that malt is served in a good Scottish pub.

I am just having a snifter or two of Glenmorangie Lasanta ( sherry cask ).
not really hitting the mark today.

I really hate the way the Single Malt makers went all trendy with the fancy names and flash powered websites.

Isle of Jura Superstition for gods sake with the hippy style cross on the label do they really need that crap to sell it ? I like the whisky BTW.

I got so pissed or pissed off gone and bought a bloody huge 17" laptop from Catch of the Day :lol: 

Going to regret that one tomorrow  ( free upgrade to Virusdows 7 ) included.


----------



## Tony (9/10/09)

OK!

Back on topic.

Hers is my latest purchase.

Its a bottle of Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban.

Initially aged in Bourbon casks an then transfered to Port casks from Portugal to give it a deep Ruby colour and a deep rich leathery chocolate finnish. 

Oh its nice!

cheers

PS..... these are the glasses i drink from. I love them!


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/10/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> The glass in Citimorgue2 post looks very much like the style of glass that malt is served in a good Scottish pub.
> 
> I am just having a snifter or two of Glenmorangie Lasanta ( sherry cask ).
> not really hitting the mark today.



You should try their quinta ruban, it's totally awesome.




Tony said:


> OK!
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> ...



Touche, internet.



Seriously, I do love the Glenmorangie line of scotches, I keep meaning to get their wine cask scotch, finishing my collection of their scotches. I have their burgundy cask, it's all right but a little rough.


----------



## mwd (10/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> You should try their quinta ruban, it's totally awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my favorite but alas the Burgundy and Madeira cask is no more  
Burgundy Cask. Madeira Cask 

Now that they have gone all trendy The Sauternes Cask is called Nectar D'or which is my current fav in the range.

The old Port Cask now in the fancy bottle Quinta Ruban is the one that was my least favorite followed by the Sherry Cask.

Got a small bottle of the unmodified anemic pale looking Original which is tasting good today.


----------



## mwd (11/10/09)

Moet Hennessy bought out Glenmorangie in 2005 that explains why they went upmarket trendy to cater for the 'More Money than Sense and Sensibility' clientele.


----------



## brettprevans (12/10/09)

polished off the last 100ml of Lagavulin 16yr last night. hmm smokeyness. ive only got 1 bottle of pre-fire Lagavulin left.


----------



## Muggus (12/10/09)

Quite an odd coincidence seeing this thread pop up. 
I've just returned from a trip to Scotland (among various other nations in the area) and have aquired a taste for Scotch whisky...possibly spurred on by a tour of the Talisker distillery on the Isle of Skye and a visit to a nearby whisky bar.





Tried quite a few over there, but can't recall names all too well, let alone pronounce them.


----------



## Tony (12/10/09)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 31861



Muggus............... i hate you!

That made me cry!

Something i may never see.


----------



## manticle (12/10/09)

Going through a spate of watching deadwood episodes at the moment which must always be accompanied by whisky. Everytime Calamity Jane or Al Swearengen utters a profanity, you need to have a shot.

Whisky of choice, availability and affordability was Arbelour 10.

Today while working off premises, I saw a bottle of Glenfarclas 30 and salivated.


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/09)

manticle said:


> Going through a spate of watching deadwood episodes at the moment which must always be accompanied by whisky. Everytime Calamity Jane or Al Swearengen utters a profanity, you need to have a shot.
> 
> Whisky of choice, availability and affordability was Arbelour 10.
> 
> Today while working off premises, I saw a bottle of Glenfarclas 30 and salivated.


geez you'd be pissed in 10min. been there done that with Jack Daniels. we limited it to when they said c*cksucker. you still end up boozed pretty quickly.


----------



## davewaldo (13/10/09)

Hi Everyone, only just saw this thread! 

Since my recent visit to Scotland I have really fallen for Single malts. When I was there I went into a Whisky shop which sold nothing but single malts and told them "I know nothing, educate me". Well, the next 2 hours were one of the highlights of my whole trip! The lovely (and knowledgeable) young lady preceded to give me tastes of many, many different whiskies. Starting with clean mellow highland malts, working through the lowlands and ending with the intense Islands, specifically the Islay varieties.

We stopped with the islays because thats where I fell in love. We tried the Ardbeg 10, 15 & 18. The 18 was amazing but apparently the Ardbeg Uigeadail was even better but they didn't have any for tastings. So I went next door to a whisky bar (over 150 malts) and ordered a dram of of the Uigeadail.

WOW! An amazing drink. Cask strength, a blend of vintages some older than 25 years, some young and different woods. It had more character and smoothness than the 18 despite more alc. So I went back and bought a bottle.

With this bottle I have started my collection. I'm just waiting for my second bottle for my collection which my sister is bringing back from Scotland; a Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban. I'm yet to taste it and was glad to see some people here enjoy it.

How would you describe it Tony, Peas&Corn, anyone?

Anyways, I just thought I'd share the fun I had recently in Edinburgh, oh and ask one question... What do you guys think would be a good third edition to my collection. I'm looking perhaps for something a little cheaper that I can drink more often.

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

I've made up many a deadwood related drinking game but never actually played one. In reality we usually just have one glass per episode.


----------



## mwd (13/10/09)

davewaldo said:


> Hi Everyone, only just saw this thread!
> 
> 
> Anyways, I just thought I'd share the fun I had recently in Edinburgh, oh and ask one question... What do you guys think would be a good third edition to my collection. I'm looking perhaps for something a little cheaper that I can drink more often.
> ...



Seeing as you quite like the Islays I would say Bowmore would be a good choice for a lower priced good example. Suitable for a regular tipple.

Only about $48.00 a litre duty free last time I looked. :icon_cheers: 
BTW for travellers First Duty Free sometimes have a 2 bottles for $99 deal going on.
Got two bottles of Laphroig on this one time when one bottle was listed at $76.00

(Makes you wonder on the profit margins they must be working on with duty free sales to come up with that one ) :icon_offtopic:


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Good priced, good drops (all between 40 and 65 depending on where you buy them)
include bowmore as mentioned above, bruichladdich 10 Glenmoray, Tamdhu, Arbelour 10 and glenfarclas 8. Only Bowmore and bruichladdich are islays.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/10/09)

On the weekend I had a few glasses of Laphroig ( Isle of Islay ) Quarter cask.....

Little bit of ice and , boy , was it peaty, ( compared to the Wild Turkeys I also hade on ice )very nice, but not something I could drink all day...Great night cap


----------



## Tony (13/10/09)

I scored a 1 liter bottle of Quarter cask for $85 at duty free. Very happy with it. Not as peaty as some but a great drink. 

Dave:

Quinta Ruban.

Its not as smooth as a well aged malt but has a delightful full flavour of chocolate and leather. 

For a cheaper good single malt, you cant go past the Bowmore 12 year or the Cragganmore 12 year.

Bowmore is dry and peaty.
Cragganmore is full and caramel heaven.

I keep these two on the shelf at all times as a cheaper (under $70 a bottle) sipper. 10 times better than most of your $50 blends!

I still havnt tried anything to rival the Port Ellen!

cheers


----------



## davewaldo (13/10/09)

Thanks guys, you've given me a few to look further into. The Cragganmore sounds interesting....

Can't wait for my Quinta Ruban to arrive :icon_drool2:


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/09)

davewaldo said:


> Hi Everyone, only just saw this thread!
> 
> Since my recent visit to Scotland I have really fallen for Single malts. When I was there I went into a Whisky shop which sold nothing but single malts and told them "I know nothing, educate me". Well, the next 2 hours were one of the highlights of my whole trip! The lovely (and knowledgeable) young lady preceded to give me tastes of many, many different whiskies. Starting with clean mellow highland malts, working through the lowlands and ending with the intense Islands, specifically the Islay varieties.
> 
> ...



Ardberg is just fantastic, and in general I must say that I love a peaty scotch.

The Quinta Ruban is a really enjoyable scotch- the port barrels give it an interesting flavour, with notes of chocolate and mint floating around. However IMO scotches are really in the tasting as it's really hard for me to get across exactly what I like about scotch.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> On the weekend I had a few glasses of Laphroig ( Isle of Islay ) Quarter cask.....
> 
> Little bit of ice and , boy , was it peaty, ( compared to the Wild Turkeys I also hade on ice )very nice, but not something I could drink all day...Great night cap



I have the Hart bros bottling of the La Phroaig 18 year, it is heaven.


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Not affordable but if you like laphroaig and ardbeg you will most certainly love lagavulin.


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/09)

Yep, a vote form here on that one as well.

So many scotch, so expensive...


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/09)

laphroaig & lagavulin should be high on your must buy and try list. bench marks in their own way.


----------



## mwd (14/10/09)

Where you find Lagavulin here not seen it in local Dans or First Choice.

Seems to be pretty rare in most of the worlds duty free too considering it is owned by United Distillers and Cao Ila is found in most stores.


----------



## zebba (14/10/09)

Talisker 10 YO is a mighty fine drop for the price. Best in the region of $60, IMO, and whilst not "technically" an Islay it has a similar flavour profile. 

Personally though, I think the best "bang for buck" single malt is The Glen Livit (a Speyside I think, def. not an Islay). Better then many bottles that are double the price, IMO.


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Where you find Lagavulin here not seen it in local Dans or First Choice.


really? sure you looked hard enough? next time ask. they should have it. My local first choice has it. Vintage Cellers always stocks it. its pretty freely available. a little less so after the distillery burnt down but they are distilling again.



Zebba said:


> Talisker 10 YO is a mighty fine drop for the price. Best in the region of $60, IMO, and whilst not "technically" an Islay it has a similar flavour profile.


talisker is a top drop. very nice indeed.


----------



## mwd (14/10/09)

Zebba said:


> Talisker 10 YO is a mighty fine drop for the price. Best in the region of $60, IMO, and whilst not "technically" an Islay it has a similar flavour profile.



If you like Talisker ( Isle of Skye) you will probably like Isle Of Jura and IOJ Superstition.
Subjective but similar to Islays without the strong smokey peat flavours which are the distinctive taste of Islay malts.


----------



## zebba (14/10/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> If you like Talisker ( Isle of Skye) you will probably like Isle Of Jura and IOJ Superstition.
> Subjective but similar to Islays without the strong smokey peat flavours which are the distinctive taste of Islay malts.


Thanks for the tip. I've steered clear of them because I'm an incredibly cynical person and the distinctive marketing turned me off. That and I know someone who buys it regularly to drink with coke. :icon_vomit:


----------



## manticle (14/10/09)

Don't blame their heathen ways on a very fine drop.


----------



## brettprevans (17/10/09)

sitting here sipping away at a laphroaig right now. iodine and salt and ... :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> sitting here sipping away at a laphroaig right now. iodine and salt and ... :icon_drool2:



Am a bit of a single malt pleb. Having tasted any of the old stuff that a lot of you have been teasing me with, but do like talisker, laphroaig and currently have glen livet (easy drinking but nothing special) and highland park (yet to open).

I think I prefer the really peaty stuff but I've got a lot to learn!

This thread has got my xmas wish list started!


----------



## zebba (19/10/09)

DrSmurto said:


> currently have glen livet (easy drinking but nothing special)


My love for The Glen Livit is purely bang for buck. You can pick up a bottle for $40 pretty easy and at that price it is one helluva drop. Heaps better then Glenfiddich (same price). Heck, I've got a $100 Glen Farcla 15 that I got as a pressie and The Glen Livit kills it, IMO.

Put a Talisker and a Glen Livit on the table in front of me and no question - Talisker all the way. But for $40, I'm yet to find anything better.


----------



## manticle (19/10/09)

Glen Moray's not bad. 37 ish at DM's if you can find it. I agree on the Glenlivet 12 yr though - consistency and affordability are its winning features and it's hard to beat.

The 18 yr old is delicious.


----------



## mwd (23/10/09)

Drinking James S Amber with a Lasanta chaser works quite well.


----------



## petesbrew (23/10/09)

I love scotch, but am uneducated in what to buy. I do like Strathisla, but my price range usually lies under $50.
Gotta sort out what to get on the way back thru Duty free from OS.


----------



## Steve (17/11/09)

Interesting story today on ABC News:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/11...?section=justin

Cheers!
Steve


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/09)

Okay it's not scotch, so I've gotta correct myself everytime I go to pour myself a scotch, I mean, Whisky.

Prebought for pickup on arrival back to oz. 1L Bushmills Black Bush Irish Whisky and 1L Cointreau for $62. Bargain.
The Bushmills goes down beautifully. The Cointreau? Still have to finish my last bottle. Absolutely LOVE that stuff.

Saw in Bangkok Airport 1L Bombay Sapphire for $23. Problem is, the whole LAG restrictions. You can only take up to 100ml in carry on baggage. F##ken terrorists need to be kicked in the arse for that one.


----------



## bum (18/11/09)

There are processes in place to get around that. The duty free arrange for it to be taken on board where you collect it - thus bypassing the potential security issues.

At least that's what happens between Australia and America on Qantas.


----------



## petesbrew (18/11/09)

bum said:


> There are processes in place to get around that. The duty free arrange for it to be taken on board where you collect it - thus bypassing the potential security issues.
> 
> At least that's what happens between Australia and America on Qantas.


Yeah but in america they speak "english". Try organising that in Bangkok. Unless you're fully understood, who knows what could happen.

On the other hand, the 750ml bottle of Maekong Whisky I bought from the supermarket for 120 Baht ($4) survived the trip home in my suitcase.


----------



## mwd (18/11/09)

At Singapore which does have a decent collection of malts you have to buy minimum of one hour before boarding and bottles are at the boarding gate retrieved by receipt and then hand carried onto the plane.

Apparently Emirates Airlines puts all purchased duty free into a special container and is available for collection in the Arrivals hall with the baggage.


----------



## petesbrew (19/11/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> At Singapore which does have a decent collection of malts you have to buy minimum of one hour before boarding and bottles are at the boarding gate retrieved by receipt and then hand carried onto the plane.
> 
> Apparently Emirates Airlines puts all purchased duty free into a special container and is available for collection in the Arrivals hall with the baggage.


Ah. It kind of looked like that was the go at the boarding gate, but by that stage it was too late to go back & buy some.
Not to worry.


----------



## zebba (23/12/09)

Tony said:


> I recently purchased a bottle of 25 year old Port Ellen. The Port Ellen distillery closed in 1983 so this is the youngest malt still available..... if you can find it. I got the bottle home, took one taste and got a 2nd bottle to put away to open for my kids weddings. It is the most supurb liquid you can imagine. At $200 a bottle it would want to be, but in 20 years when i dig out the un opened bottle that was distilled 45 years prior...... it will be worth in the thousands. And i wont sell it for anything.


In Dan's tonight, went to the locked cabinet, and the eye _immediately_ spotted a bottle of this. I rang SWMBO.

"Hey, you know how I wanted X for Chrissy? Yeah, well, not any more!"

Budget approval was granted and I'm now the proud owner of a 25YO Port Ellen. To say I'm excited is an understatement. I'll let you know if it lives up to the hype


----------



## Jazman (23/12/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> At Singapore which does have a decent collection of malts you have to buy minimum of one hour before boarding and bottles are at the boarding gate retrieved by receipt and then hand carried onto the plane.
> 
> Apparently Emirates Airlines puts all purchased duty free into a special container and is available for collection in the Arrivals hall with the baggage.



That correct emirates do that when coming back from Germany via dubai wives cousin bought back some cognac and i got over 100ml perfume for the missus and all was carried in the hold by Emirates and was picked up with my laugage


----------



## razz (23/12/09)

manticle said:


> Glen Moray's not bad. 37 ish at DM's if you can find it. I agree on the Glenlivet 12 yr though - consistency and affordability are its winning features and it's hard to beat.
> 
> The 18 yr old is delicious.



Manticle. old boy, your post is the reason I have a part bottle of The Glenlivet 12 y.o. in my liqour cabinet. I never drank scotch until I started reading this thread a few weeks ago. I will now require you to keep me reliably informed as to how I can continue to refine my palate with this age old spirit!


----------



## Airgead (29/12/09)

Zebba said:


> Budget approval was granted and I'm now the proud owner of a 25YO Port Ellen.



I hope there's enough to share around ;-)

I got a nice Taskalier (10yo) from the missus this year. I've had a real thing for the Islay malts over the last year or so and have been sampling every Islay distillery I can get hold of. Taskalier is Isle of Skye rather than Islay but she figuired its an island so what the heck. Only had one small nip so far but first impressions are very nice.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Simon66 (30/12/09)

I was in Scotland last year (2008) and I visited a few distilleries. Glenlivet was interesting in that they do not use peated Malt. Still a great value good tasting single malt though.

I made an effort and went to Islay, however I only got to 3 distilleries there (only there for 24 hours). I went to Ardbeg, Laphroaig and Lagavulin (all within 5 km from Port Ellen). Of the distilleries throughout Scotland I visited, Laphroaig and Lagavulin were the best. At Lagavulin they even drew a sample of the completed fermented wash to try (basically high alcohol beer without hops). At Laphroaig the opened a new barrel to try the fresh un-aged whisky straight up (i.e. stick your fingers in and have a taste).

All distilleries visited, except Laphroaig, you would only get one tasting. At Laphroaig they were especially generous, more so as I was already a "friend of Laphroaig". Thank goodness it was only few kms back to Port Ellen where I was staying.

Lagavulin was the best whisky of the 3 Islay distilleries I visited however Laphroaig is more readily available in the worlds duty free stores and locally. Laphroaig wins hands down for customer service and very clever marketing.

When I get back to Scotland I will endeavour to get to more distilleries. One regret is not visiting Highland Park when I was on the Orkneys, a good reason though to go back.

Slinte

Simon


----------



## zebba (30/12/09)

Airgead said:


> I hope there's enough to share around ;-)


Well, technically the bottle was a shared present for me and my old man. We sampled, we enjoyed. He won't stop raving about it. Me, I'm a little more reserved - my first tastings of a bottle always seem to be not as good as subsequent tastings, so I'll hold off until I've tried it again before I state whether it's the best scotch ever or just very, very good 

Beer66 - I'm sooooo jealous! I've been trying to get the wife into scotch for years now so that she will then be more open to a distillery tour. I keep trying, but it's an uphill battle. Mind you, she's starting to admit that there are a few nice beers out there, so there is hope for me yet.


----------



## Airgead (30/12/09)

Beer66 said:


> I made an effort and went to Islay, however I only got to 3 distilleries there (only there for 24 hours). I went to Ardbeg, Laphroaig and Lagavulin (all within 5 km from Port Ellen). Of the distilleries throughout Scotland I visited, Laphroaig and Lagavulin were the best. At Lagavulin they even drew a sample of the completed fermented wash to try (basically high alcohol beer without hops). At Laphroaig the opened a new barrel to try the fresh un-aged whisky straight up (i.e. stick your fingers in and have a taste).



I just finished off my bottle of Ardberg. Not a bad drop at all. Probably my favourite 'everyday' islay malt. The Laphroaig is nice but you need to be in the mood (and in my case the missus needs to be out of the house as she can't stand the smell). Lagavulin is nice too. I must get another bottle...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## zebba (30/12/09)

How does Ardbeg stack up to Talisker? I'm running low on Talisker and it's my go-to scotch of choice. Question is, as I haven't tried Ardbeg, do I risk it, or go with ol'faithful?

(Wife won't let me buy two - she's been good on the purse strings of late, so I won't push it too hard)


----------



## manticle (30/12/09)

Ardbeg 10 is probably peatier/smokier than talisker and has what I would describe as woody* notes. I think it's a bit more complex and I would prefer it over talisker.

*The woodiness is along the lines of barrels or oakiness and forests - not eating a twig or piece of 4x2. It's good.


----------



## Airgead (30/12/09)

manticle said:


> Ardbeg 10 is probably peatier/smokier than talisker and has what I would describe as woody* notes. I think it's a bit more complex and I would prefer it over talisker.
> 
> *The woodiness is along the lines of barrels or oakiness and forests - not eating a twig or piece of 4x2. It's good.



Yep. Based on the one small drink I have had (so opinion subject to change) I would go the Ardbeg over the Talisker. 

Cheers
Dave

Edit: one day I will learn to spell


----------



## zebba (30/12/09)

Interesting... Opinions noted.


----------



## brettprevans (19/1/10)

belated photos.

whilst on leave ive been hitting my spitits collection. one nights line up (drunk from right to left). 




hmmm laphroaig


----------



## manticle (19/1/10)

mmmmmmmmmmmm Macallan 12 (I prefer to the 18).

I had some French Oak chips soaking in Glen Moray (quite a light tasting SM) for around a week. Added the chips to a to be aged brew and decided to sample the whisky. It went from light yellow to a rich darker brown and the taste was reminiscent of Macallan.


----------



## Tony (9/4/10)

had this show up in the mail today.

Oooooo very happy with it too. 

Many thanks to a certain forum member in sourcing this rare and hard to find single malt in Australia....... you know who you are


----------



## zebba (10/4/10)

"lighter bodied than many Islay malts"?? Bah! If it doesn't taste like swamp water, it's not a true Islay. Mmmmm... swamp water... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Eater (10/4/10)

Gday all, newish to posting but have been lurking for a bit absorbing info  

Good to see that a fine appreciation for spirits is alive

Here is a small shot from Drisky Winkers (Scotch and fine Whisky appreciation group in Darwin) held 2 years ago. Some very fine examples of single malts there. Favourite would have to be the Ardbeg


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/10)

Bought a bottle of Aberlour speyside 10yr old sinlge malt

$52 at Dan's

Nice and smooth, easy drinking


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

drank a bottle of hart brothers single malt that a mate gave me. didnt rate it. no real body and actually tasted slightly like it had a beer infection! and consider i thinik its about $90 i recon it was a rip off actually. probably personal taste preferance. 

the higland park 12yr old on the otherhand i found very enjoyable as a quaffer. $55 from nic's cellar, happy with that


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> drank a bottle of hart brothers single malt that a mate gave me. didnt rate it. no real body and actually tasted slightly like it had a beer infection! and consider i thinik its about $90 i recon it was a rip off actually. probably personal taste preferance.
> 
> the higland park 12yr old on the otherhand i found very enjoyable as a quaffer. $55 from nic's cellar, happy with that



What distillery bottling was it?


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> What distillery bottling was it?


Will have to check. I forgot that they like 20 distilleries under their name.


----------



## Siborg (12/4/10)

Just read this thread for the first time.

I haven't had any for a while, but my last bottle was a hart brothers bottle from Caol Ila at around $90. Was very nice.

Still can't beat $66 for a bottle of Glen Morangie, one of my favourites.

My mate from Scotland told me to try one from Glen Ord distillery, which I managed to find just after he left to go home last time for $105 by the old malt series (something similar to hart brothers). One of the best single malt whiskeys I've had to this day.


----------



## Airgead (14/9/10)

My father's day prezzie from the kids - 





From the isle of Jura but doesn't taste like an island malt. Sweet, not much peat. More a highland style. Nice but I think the Ardbeg is my favorite so far.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## DU99 (14/9/10)

went on tour in burnie(tas)of Hellyers Road Distillery..bought a bottle of there whisky from the tour..its 66.6% ..tried the other products available from the shop..including vodka..Can recommend 
http://hellyersroaddistillery.com.au/index.html


----------



## sinkas (14/9/10)

I recently finished off a large bottleof Scapa 15, which has taken me 4 years to get through, I bought it ona whim, as I have some Orkney heritage, found it tough to drink when opened, but the last 250ml seemed to be so much smoother adn sweeter.

Only other malt I ahve tasted and loved, was a cask stregth Isle or Arran, which I have never seen here in Oz, but would love to try again.

I think I might buy a Higland park 12 next.


----------



## petesbrew (4/1/11)

Wow, tastes just like a 120baht whiskey should taste like. Good for a souvineer bottle, that's all.
Even the waterford glass (from a set my awesome wife bought me) isn't helping it along


----------



## mwd (7/1/11)

petesbrew said:


> View attachment 43091
> 
> Wow, tastes just like a 120baht whiskey should taste like. Good for a souvineer bottle, that's all.
> Even the waterford glass (from a set my awesome wife bought me) isn't helping it along




Eehhhw Mekong and coke is the only way to go with rice whiskey. Funny how it tastes O.K. on holiday in Thailand but bring a bottle home and it is terrible. :icon_drunk:


----------



## petesbrew (9/1/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Eehhhw Mekong and coke is the only way to go with rice whiskey. Funny how it tastes O.K. on holiday in Thailand but bring a bottle home and it is terrible. :icon_drunk:


There's a rum distillery somewhere on Ko Samui... next time we're there I'll try to incorporate it into a daytrip.


----------



## chopdog (11/1/11)

Tony said:


> OK!
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> ...



I recently got a 1L bottle of this and I am seriously in love :wub:


----------



## petesbrew (15/6/12)

Found this article on Boilermakers. I'm not one to ruin a beer or whisky though.

http://www.smh.com.au/executive-style/top-...0614-20bey.html


----------



## mikec (15/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> Found this article on Boilermakers. I'm not one to ruin a beer or whisky though.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/executive-style/top-...0614-20bey.html



**** that.

This is the "single malt" thread, heathen! 

How many malts in a boilermaker?


----------



## mwd (10/8/13)

Resurrection of an old thread.

Slightly off topic but found The Dubliner Irish Whiskey Liqueur in the whisky section at Dans as advertised in the The World of Whisky Promotion on the website.

Not as sweet as usual liqueurs are but man it is so smooth and tasty can't see the bottle lasting too long.


----------



## Pickaxe (10/8/13)

Seen some Solid steel "ice cubes" released in the us, wondered about thoughts on dropping temp withiut diluting. Any thoughts?

Coming from a bartenders curiosity.

Personal preference is to neat, but i.do see the value in a touch of water, or a couple of cubes of ice. Not sure about bulk ice, which drops temp but melts slower.


----------



## mwd (10/8/13)

Ice is a big no no for single malt Scotch Whisky although a dash of water releases the aroma. Drink it as you prefer it is a special occasion enjoy however you like.


----------



## Airgead (11/8/13)

Someone bought me some stone whisky cubes a while back. Tried them once. Been sitting in the back of a cupboard ever since. They do indeed chill down the whiskey without diluting. Which of course kills the flavour.

Might pull them out summertime to use in the cocktails I make for the missus....

Certainly won't sully my whiskey with them.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## surly (11/8/13)

Just found this thread.

I am a very recent convert to whisky after buying a bottle as a souvenir in Japan "The Hakushu 12yr single malt". Is pretty tasty.
A friend suggested I try Talisker, bought a bottle and love it 

Then, stupidly, I was at a nice bar and decided to try some of the Islay's. Laphroaig, Ardbeg and Lagavulin. Lagavulin is stunning. Need a better paying job.


----------



## komodo (13/8/13)

I like ice in my whisky 2-3 cubes dependant on size in a 'big' double then wait 15 minutes or so before drinking. If I'm really keen I'll put something atop the glass to keep the aromas in. I can easy spend 40minutes drinking a glass of scotch and enjoying it. If I want to get toasted then scotch isn't my go to drink.
I get that ice 'dulls' the flavour but that's how I like it and IMO when I'm paying for my drink I'll drink it how I like it.

For me Laphroaig quarter cast is my go to. Parents just got me a bottle of PX Cask duty free so I'll give that a go soon.

Best whisky I've ever had was Arbeg Supa Nova 2010 at the Hilton Queenstown. :icon_drool2:
The rude things I would do to get my hands on a bottle...


----------



## mrTbeer (13/8/13)

I know it's more American and not Scottish but I like a double 'on the rocks' instead of water or neat.
Spent a couple weeks in Scotland and started and got a taste years ago.
The Irish, Japanese and Tasmanians all make a good whiskey and there is some good blended whisky out there too.
I'm no collector but always have a few bottles on the shelf.


----------



## mrTbeer (13/8/13)

Yamazaki is the oldest Japanese one, mmm.


----------



## Camo6 (14/8/13)

I had a scotch tasting night with a mate not long ago. I had some 18yr old Macallum ( a gift, I couldn't warrant spending that much on one bottle) which went down well but the stand out for me that night was a 10yr old Bruichladdich OB. Made everything after taste pretty ordinary.
Glen Livet's my go to drink when mates offer to repay a love job, in fact I'm having one now! ( a scotch that is, not a love job, by which I mean work done for free, which is the only kind of job I do with mates, well most of them, not that there's anything wrong with that.)
I try to avoid buying Scotch as it tends to evaporate very quickly in my house. I tend to drink it neat or with a little water. I don't mind it with an icecube or two as I enjoy noticing the changes as it warms ( or like to pretend I do.)


----------



## argon (27/3/14)

Just got some good news.. finished paying of my HECS. So to celebrate i'm going to get a bottle of Single Malt for the occasion.

Still early days into the Single Malt thing, but really enjoying sampling the couple of bottles I have at hand. Dalwhinnie 15 and a Glenlivet 12. Nothing too special. So thinking of something like a Laphroaig Quarter Cask or 18 for a sample of the Islay. Something around the $100 dollar mark would be good. 







Looking through this thread has made it hard to decide.


----------



## Camo6 (27/3/14)

Damn. You just reminded me a mate is holding onto some Glenlivet for me courtesy of another mate. I pray I get to it before a bottle of Coke does.


----------



## SmallFry (27/3/14)

argon said:


> Still early days into the Single Malt thing, but really enjoying sampling the couple of bottles I have at hand. Dalwhinnie 15 and a Glenlivet 12. Nothing too special. So thinking of something like a Laphroaig Quarter Cask or 18 for a sample of the Islay. Something around the $100 dollar mark would be good.


With all due respect, if you're just getting into Dalwhinnie and Glenlivet, jumping straight to Laphroaig might make you think you've bought a $100 bottle of dirty smoke water...

Highly recommend Balvennie (Doublewood) or Talisker for delving into the less mellow side of single malts, without the full on punch in the face. I also rate Singleton, which I bought on a whim, as I already had everything else on the duty free shelf.


----------



## argon (27/3/14)

Good advice, been reading up a bit. I've enjoyed the softer malts, but now trying to extend the palette. Maybe a mid step is in order before going too far. 

Have also been considering Highland Park 12 or even Lagavulin 12 (but maybe too big at this stage)


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/14)

What about the Aussie Scotch's? I have been reading up on some of the tassie ones and they get good reviews.


----------



## AJ80 (27/3/14)

argon said:


> Just got some good news.. finished paying of my HECS. So to celebrate i'm going to get a bottle of Single Malt for the occasion.
> 
> Still early days into the Single Malt thing, but really enjoying sampling the couple of bottles I have at hand. Dalwhinnie 15 and a Glenlivet 12. Nothing too special. So thinking of something like a Laphroaig Quarter Cask or 18 for a sample of the Islay. Something around the $100 dollar mark would be good.
> 
> ...


This is a scotch that'll kick you in the nuts...in a good way. I hope you like peat (as I do!).


----------



## lael (27/3/14)

Sullivans cove just won the world whiskies in fact...


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/3/14)

AJ80 said:


> This is a scotch that'll kick you in the nuts...in a good way. I hope you like peat (as I do!).


I agree, that is one very special peated single malt, truly awesome.


----------



## Rambo (27/3/14)

SmallFry said:


> With all due respect, if you're just getting into Dalwhinnie and Glenlivet, jumping straight to Laphroaig might make you think you've bought a $100 bottle of dirty smoke water...
> 
> Highly recommend Balvennie (Doublewood) or Talisker for delving into the less mellow side of single malts, without the full on punch in the face


Completely agree. I love Laphroaig but I'd be trying it before you spend the money on a bottle. Balvennie double wood is my favorite whisky.


----------



## Airgead (28/3/14)

I'll give a thumbs up on the Tailisker as an intro to island malts.

Laphrroaig, as much as I love it is very much an acquired taste.


----------



## Tilt (28/3/14)

Ardberg is my current dram. Just the right amount of peat for my tastes ..., mmmm


----------



## Airgead (28/3/14)

Oh yeah. Ardbeg is a good one too. I love the big peaty ones but they aren't exactly an everyday whisky. You need something a little more sociable for everyday drinking.


----------



## manticle (28/3/14)

Bruichladdich has a good amount of complexity and is lighter peated than many Islays. Only tried the 10.

I find laphroaig to be a one trick pony - Lagavulin has a similar amount of smoke but so much else supporting it. Not tried laphroaig 18 though - might be a different story.


----------



## Airgead (28/3/14)

Yeah. I'm drinking a Lagavulin at the moment. Very nice drop. 

The missus (who knows SFA about whisky) once bought me a Smokehead which is pretty much a novelty thing focused on peat and peat alone. Its like an ashtray.


----------



## argon (28/3/14)

Too many bloody choices.

You guys are no help.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/3/14)

Bowmore - great Islay SM to introduce the peaty flavours. I think it might be the lightest of the commonly available ones. Similar to a highland scotch with a little peatiness through it. Quite cheap too ~$60(?). So maybe you can get 2! I'd suggest something like that before you get the heavier ones like laphroaig, if you've not tried Islay scotches previously - Heavy peat is not to everyone's tastes, though most seem quite fond of a little. 
2c


----------



## ianh (29/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> What about the Aussie Scotch's? I have been reading up on some of the tassie ones and they get good reviews.


Cant get much better than this http://www.theage.com.au/executive-style/top-drop/tassie-whisky-named-worlds-best-single-malt-20140321-357lc.html
Just have to find some from barrel 525


----------



## Phoney (10/2/15)

Hey guys,

I spotted this one at the duty free @ lax, you reckon it's any good? My plane leaves in a few hours and I need to know. 





Cheers


----------



## manticle (10/2/15)

Balvenie?
Nice


----------



## Phoney (10/2/15)

Yeah! Afraid I didnt sell a kidney in time to buy the the fucker


----------



## Phrak (10/2/15)

Phoney said:


> Yeah! Afraid I didnt sell a kidney in time to buy the the fucker


No-one's kidneys on this forum would be worth anywhere near that price tag. They're nearly as well-used as our livers.


----------



## Dave70 (10/2/15)

Phoney said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I spotted this one at the duty free @ lax, you reckon it's any good? My plane leaves in a few hours and I need to know.
> 
> ...



Are they cheaper by the case?


Anyway, after visiting the Glenfiddich distillery in Scotland, I think this aged for millennia spirit thing is _anaperitif_ dinner party wank that sounds impressive in mixed company. Much preferred the plain old 18 year old stuff to the 30 year old they bought out on the tasting platter. 

Then again, I'm not much of a spirit drinker. 

Plus I was with a Contiki group at the time, so the tasters may have well been procured from a mop bucket..


----------



## manticle (10/2/15)

Phoney said:


> Yeah! Afraid I didnt sell a kidney in time to buy the the fucker


Viewed it on my phone so I missed the lack of decimal points and number of zeros initially.


----------



## DU99 (10/2/15)

https://www.thebalvenie.com/our-range/cask-4570-aged-50-years
$45,000


----------



## Camo6 (10/2/15)

I'm no expert but I was told that a batch of whisky in the barrel evaporates about 2% per year making anything over 50yrs old non existent. Anyone know a bit more on this matter?


----------



## Blind Dog (10/2/15)

I was told (IIRC at Glenkinchie) that's it more like 8% in year one and then 2% to 3% per annum thereafter

But it's on the diminishing liquid in the barrel at the start of each year so for a 100L barrel there's about 92L left after year 1, about 90L (92 x 97.5%) after year 2 etc. assuming its steady at 2.5% of volume at the start if each year then after 50 years you'll have about 27L left (92 x 0.975^49)


----------



## manticle (10/2/15)

Camo6 said:


> I'm no expert but I was told that a batch of whisky in the barrel evaporates about 2% per year making anything over 50yrs old non existent. Anyone know a bit more on this matter?


It's known as the angel's share. 2% is an average as various factors will influence the rate.
I think the error that no whisky could be 50yo comes from applying that 2% to the whole volume (2 x 50 = 100) but it's 2 % of what's still in the barrel. While that adds up, it's like calculating a half life.
You lose 2 litres out of 100 in year 1 but only 1.75 the next year and only 1 after that. Eventually you might be losing 30 mL or less in a given year.*

*(actual amount calculations completely arbitary to illustrate point).


----------



## Camo6 (10/2/15)

Cheers y'all, that clarifies things a bit. Completely justifies the $46000 price tag...I think.


----------



## manticle (10/2/15)

You can buy it from dan's for 45k so lax duty free is taking the piss.


----------



## Phoney (10/2/15)

manticle said:


> You can buy it from dan's for 45k so lax duty free is taking the piss.


Dans might have bought it when the AUD was worth US1.10

I wouldn't imagine they would move many bottles per year, if any.


----------



## manticle (10/2/15)

There aren' t many to move.


----------



## going down a hill (10/2/15)

I like a fine whiskey but that is a silly price. At 45.9% it's not even cask strength.


----------



## kevo (10/2/15)

manticle said:


> It's known as the angel's share. 2% is an average as various factors will influence the rate.
> I think the error that no whisky could be 50yo comes from applying that 2% to the whole volume (2 x 50 = 100) but it's 2 % of what's still in the barrel. While that adds up, it's like calculating a half life.
> You lose 2 litres out of 100 in year 1 but only 1.75 the next year and only 1 after that. Eventually you might be losing 30 mL or less in a given year.*
> 
> *(actual amount calculations completely arbitary to illustrate point).


What is it that's actually evaporating? water? alcohol? or both?


----------



## manticle (10/2/15)

Presumably both. Ethanol is quite volatile, water and ethanol are totally miscible, casks are permeable.


----------



## kevo (11/2/15)

That's what I assumed - so would the concentration of the %alcohol through the angels share be real or is the % staying somewhat constant as both are evaporating?

Just a thought - or have I got it wrong? Angels share is just evaporation and not concentration of alc%? 

Kev


----------



## Dave70 (13/2/15)

kevo said:


> What is it that's actually evaporating? water? alcohol? or both?


There was a layer of spotty mold on the ceiling of the aging houses Glenfiddic said, by the tour guide, to be the result of evaporation (alc and water) from the kegs. But then again, everything else was so lush, green and damp and Scottish, who knows?
Its basically an investment. The only people drinking this stuff are coke dealers or powerball winning chumps.


----------



## Camo6 (2/4/15)

This is going down a treat. I doubt it'll survive this long weekend.


----------



## manticle (2/4/15)

The best readily available peated/islay. Smoke intense but complex whisky beneath.


----------



## Blind Dog (2/4/15)

In which case, and purely for scientific research purposes and to prove to SWMBO that I'm not always an obstinate old fart, I'll have to get me a bottle to compare with the Laphroaig select cask


----------



## Tahoose (5/6/15)

Have just started to gain more interest in single malts and remembered this thread from a while back. I have small yet nice collection and am going to read/taste (research) al little before I buy anything else. Although you guys don't help haha

So far I have;
Glen Grant Major's Reserve
Balvenie Triple cask 16
Auchentoshan Silveroak 
Glenfiddich 30

Really keen on getting a bottle of Glenlivet, after reading the rave reviews and the modest price tag.


----------



## welly2 (5/6/15)

Didn't see this topic until now. Whisky is my other alcohol. Have a small collection that grows and shrinks as the week goes on.

At the moment, my collection looks like:

Glenfiddich 15
Isle of Arran 1998 Sherry Cask (cask strength)
Ben Nevis 15yo Single Cask (cask strength)
Aberlour A'bunadh - my staple "daily" drink (cask strength). Love it
Jura Origin
Bunnahabhain 12 from the late 70s/early 80s. Unopened
A bunch of Glenlivet and Glenfiddich half bottle standard expressions as mates/family keep buying for me. Decent of them but they're piling up.

Recently finished off:

Glenmorangie Ealanta (which was amazing)
Linkwood 15 (also amazing)


----------



## Camo6 (5/6/15)

Just grabbed a bottle of the 12yr old Glenlivet on my way home in preparation for a long winter weekend of surf fishing. Wanted to try the Tallisker or Glenmorangie either side of it but it was on special and the price difference plus the fond familiarity got the better of me.


----------



## mwd (30/6/15)

Glen Moray Classic from Dan's only $42.90 for a Speyside malt. Mostly unremarkable but smooth and drinkable makes a change from the usual Glenfiddich.


----------



## welly2 (30/6/15)

Working through a sherry finished Glendronach. Wow, it's a beauty for a standard 12 year old expression! Very tasty.


----------



## Lincoln2 (30/6/15)

I nearly got into a fight last week because I called a Scottish dude a "Porridge Wog". He was a mate of mine so it was quickly and amicably settled.


----------



## manticle (30/6/15)

Been getting back into single malt since moving to TAS. A mate gave me a bottle of yakashu and ex-work gave a voucher to Lark distilleries. Got a bottle of their single malt and a glenmorangie quinta rubin. Also been enjoying glenkinchie and value for money glen moray and glen grant.


----------



## Tahoose (30/6/15)

Bought a bottle of Glenlivet today, I only went to Aldi for some bloody cheese... Came with a couple of 50ml bottles though, 15yr and 20yr.

Interested in what you think of the Quinta Ruben mants? Sounds nice.


----------



## manticle (30/6/15)

I've had it before - I think it is a delicious drop. I used to be a massive Islay fan but have more recently found some of them can be very phenolic in ways I don't enjoy. Had one recently at the winston in hobart that was like that - forgot the name.
Anyway moved more towards some of the richer speysides and highlands. Quinta rubin has lovely toffee/butterscotch nuttiness.


----------



## mwd (30/6/15)

Glenmorangie Quinta Rubin is one of the few I don't really like but don't know why maybe it is the port barrel. I enjoyed the sherry barrel much better but you would think the two would be similar in character. I actually like straight Glenmorangie the plain and simple and it is cheaper than the others.

Was sorely tempted by a Jura Superstition in Dan's but was a bit light on funds.


----------



## razz (1/7/15)

Anyone had Cairdeas by Laphroiag?


----------



## welly2 (1/7/15)

I struggle with Laphroiag. I like a peaty whisky but the medicinal aspect of Laphroiag doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Tilt (2/7/15)

Caol ila is my drop of choice as we head into the coldest part of the year.


----------



## panzerd18 (2/7/15)

welly2 said:


> I struggle with Laphroiag. I like a peaty whisky but the medicinal aspect of Laphroiag doesn't sit well with me.



Mmmm Iodine flavor !


----------



## mwd (3/7/15)

Laphroaig 10 year Cask Strength now that is something different.


----------



## welly2 (3/7/15)

panzerd18 said:


> Mmmm Iodine flavor !


See I absolutely love Ardbeg and it's my belief they can do no wrong! And Ardbeg isn't hugely removed from Laphroaig, but I just don't get on with it. Weird.

Oh well. More Laphroaig for the rest of you.


----------



## Danwood (3/7/15)

Tahoose said:


> Bought a bottle of Glenlivet today, I only went to Aldi for some bloody cheese... Came with a couple of 50ml bottles though, 15yr and 20yr.
> Interested in what you think of the Quinta Ruben mants? Sounds nice.


Plenty of these 12yr Glenlivets in Aldi Ringwood this morning, if anyone's interested. $50 sounds like a good deal.

Pity I hate whiskey.


----------



## Camo6 (3/7/15)

Danwood said:


> Pity I hate whiskey.


Whaaa?! I nearly choked on my strawberry and lime flavoured cider.


----------



## panzerd18 (3/7/15)

The problem with single malt whiskey is, its just too expensive. The cheap blended whiskeys are so harsh and not even worth the bother of purchasing, unless you want it as a mixer.


----------



## manticle (3/7/15)

Danwood said:


> Plenty of these 12yr Glenlivets in Aldi Ringwood this morning, if anyone's interested. $50 sounds like a good deal.
> Pity I hate whiskey.


Whisky, on the other hand....


----------



## welly2 (5/7/15)

panzerd18 said:


> The problem with single malt whiskey is, its just too expensive. The cheap blended whiskeys are so harsh and not even worth the bother of purchasing, unless you want it as a mixer.


There are some single malts that aren't too expensive and are bloody tasty. The way I see it is an average single malt is about the same price as or slightly higher than a carton of average beer, with the exception of beer on special. Ie. a carton of beer is about $60 and a bottle of Glenlivet is about $60-65, which is a perfectly good, drinkable whisky and about 22 standard drinks so you're getting pretty much the same amount of booze.

If you bought a carton of craft beer, it'd easily cost you 80-90 or more. You could get a good 10-12yo whisky (Ardbeg or Glenmorangie for example) for the same price so it's not really any more expensive than beer until you start buying the older or cask strength whiskies. And then obviously the price can and does go through the roof. But you don't need to spend big money on a whisky to get a half decent one.


----------



## mwd (5/7/15)

Trouble is 700ml bottles does not go very far I find have to ration it out or is gone in 3 days not that a case of beer lasts much longer and I am the only one drinking it. Do I have a drink problem ?


----------



## whitegoose (5/7/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Do I have a drink problem ?


Uhhhhhhh... yes


----------



## mwd (6/7/15)

Johnnie Walker Green Label is back in a new limited run incarnation. Not strictly a Single Malt but I believe is a blend of Single Malts minus the grain whisky. I do not like any of the JW regulars but did try the original Green one a few years ago and it was pretty good. Difficult to find as it is a bit of a collectors piece !!! ?? My Dan's has 5 bottles left according to the web. At $60 a bottle not too bad but would not go out of my way to find it.


----------



## mwd (6/7/15)

The Glenlivet Founders Reserve at $49 in Dan's Quite a nice soft and smooth whisky with a more delicate flavour ideal for anybody starting out on the Single Malt trail very nice neat.


----------



## manticle (12/7/15)

Being now local, thought I'd pop into Nant whisky bar in Salamanca. Wasn't quite expecting these prices but trying a nip of the french pinot oak cask strength.
Oh dear me, is this a glass of pure deliciousness I have in my hand?


----------



## Mardoo (12/7/15)

Yesterday you were talking like a Dad. Today you're talking like a Nanna. Is it the whisky?


----------



## manticle (12/7/15)

Whisky makes me who I am.
Get off my lawn.


----------



## sponge (12/7/15)

Just casually suckling on some Glenmorangie original. Nothing exciting, but very nice on a Sunday evening.


----------



## schoey (12/7/15)

I usually partake in a dram most nights over winter but virtually none in summer. I recently polished of a bottle of Glenfiddich I bought duty free in January and felt like a sherried whisky from Speyside. My usual budget Speysider is Aberlour 10yo (around $50 is a bargain) but unfortunately they are no longer making the 10yo. Instead the 12yo is now their budget offering. Picked it up for just under $70. Gotta say, it's pretty good. Slightly heavier on the sherry than the 10yo and a little more complex spiciness as well. I'm gonna miss the $50 10yo but I think I've found my new budget Speysider.


----------



## mwd (12/7/15)

schoey said:


> I usually partake in a dram most nights over winter but virtually none in summer. I recently polished of a bottle of Glenfiddich I bought duty free in January and felt like a sherried whisky from Speyside. My usual budget Speysider is Aberlour 10yo (around $50 is a bargain) but unfortunately they are no longer making the 10yo. Instead the 12yo is now their budget offering. Picked it up for just under $70. Gotta say, it's pretty good. Slightly heavier on the sherry than the 10yo and a little more complex spiciness as well. I'm gonna miss the $50 10yo but I think I've found my new budget Speysider.


Not a single malt but a blend from the Glenmorangie stable but a fantastic winter drink for the cooler nights. Bailie Nicol Jarvie only $39.00 from Dan's must be one of the best blends around but sadly may well be gone forever when present stocks are sold.

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/bailie-nicol-jarvie-blended-whisky/


----------



## madpierre06 (23/8/15)

I can see why you blokes srave about these. I've never really liked any spirit straight due to it's harshness ()excepting younger, sillier shot sinking days). Just this arvo had the opportunity to sample a couple quality single malt whiskeys and I have to say I can see why you'se enjoy them. Very smooth, and in the case of the 60% sample, to quote Ron Simmons......."Damn"!!!!!

I won't be going out to buy any anytime soon, but streuth, I can see why you would.


----------



## mwd (13/9/15)

Oh no another blend The Six Isles and it is a cracker blended from Islay, Jura, Sky, Mull, Orkney and Arran malts. Very pale in colour and quite complex with the distinctive Islay peated malt smokey twang although not very strong.

Perfect as a change from Speyside malts and a good introduction to West Coast Island tastes. Only $51.00 at Dan Murphys


----------

